# Elon Musk poll



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Elon Musk has launched a poll about whether he should stay or stand down as head of Twitter.









Elon Musk asks Twitter poll if he should stay as boss


Elon Musk says he would "abide by the results" if social media users vote for him to step down.



www.bbc.co.uk





So far out of more than 16 MILLION votes the % is 57.5% to stand down, 42.4% to remain.

If you are interested, or a Tesla shareholder, you might like to vote….


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I find the idea of a poll interesting.

Surely Musk can just control the result using bots?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We will see…. There are supposedly more than 120 MILLION users, who could each vote, so if he currently has had 16 million that is greater than the 10% return rate normally expected….

It could be that feelings are high, as Tesla shares have fallen markedly of late as he has reportedly switched his attention to Twitter, his space exploration also seems more backfoot now.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't the point of bots that we won't see?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Poll closed with 57.5% for him to leave and 42.5% for him to stay so either his bots have gone against him, or other employees or former employees of Twitter have utilised more powerful bots……

He has yet to comment !


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t understand this, didn´t he buy Twitter, how can he be booted out of the position ?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not booted, he's asking what people think.

Perhaps there were bots on both sides? I find it hard to believe there'd be none at all.

Equally though there is speculation that given the damage his focusing on Twitter has done to his other businesses that he might have been looking for a way to back off from his close involvement in the running of Twitter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think he wanted it. Didnt he try and back out of the deal?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

He certainly did, but the Court compelled from memory ?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

He'll still own it but run it on a day to day basis. Tesla shares have been taking a hit recently so the market thinks he has spread himself too thin I guess.

I had some admiration for him until he started doing weird FB things, especially the way he treated the workers there.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

So he's off then (so he sys)...









Elon Musk to quit as Twitter CEO when replacement found


Elon Musk says he will resign as soon as he finds someone "foolish enough" to take over the job.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But, will he sell it, or still own it and attempt to run it from a distance?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Personally I think he overpaid for it so he'll struggle to get near his purchase price unless he somehow adds value to it.

I don't think he'll be able to not interfere when he has a loose moment.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Selling it would be admitting to having made a huge mistake, does he admit it when he makes mistakes? Many people just can't manage to do that.


----------

